# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  RGK CUP 2014 - Keeping Contest Showa Dainichi vs Showa Isa

## Glenardo

Tersebutlah kolaborasi antara Republik Gading Koi ( Glenardo Yopie ) dan Samurai Koi Centre Bandung ( Kiki Sutarki ). 

Berniat dan bermaksud melaksanakan visi misi bersama 

"Menciptakan Generasi Melek Kualitas Dan Harga"

Dari karena itu terpilihlah 11 ekor Showa Isa dan 11 ekor Showa Dainichi. Semua Koi female dan bercertificate breeders

Mereka berusia sekitar 1,5 tahun.

KIta tunggu info selanjutnya di web tercinta ini .....


Tanggal mainnya, Senen 24 February 2014


Terima kasih

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agus Budianto Aldo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Mantaaappp

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Udah pada bid no 1 aja, pertamax Rp.1jt

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Yah sekarang pit stop dulu. kalau ngak nanti mesin terlalu panas bisa mogok.

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

waww..mantappppp  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agus Budianto Aldo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Mantap om Glenn :Tongue:  :Target:

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Tes


Yang siripnya grepes pot brp om Glen????  :Rockon:

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

siap, thanks infonya om abe & om cff  ::

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Video Dainichi Grup 2

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dadandjunaedy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## donjuan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> ikan nisai kok kcil om? knp showa kc ini byk yg sirip merh & grpesan? apkh sehat om?


HAlo Om DOn Juan dan rekan rekan serepublik Indonesia

Sebelumnya saya boleh bertanya?Apa ini ikan nisai?Sehingga Om DOn Juan bisa ber persepsi bahwa Showa Showa ini nisai..

Showa Dainichi ini lahir JUni akihir 2012. Sehingga umurnya sekitar 1,5 tahun.

Perkenakan saya sharing hal yang saya ketahui. Nisai di Japan biasanya di harvest bulan October- December. dan breeding terjadi di bulan JUni+JUli. Jadi yang biasa kita lihat di penjual yang suka kita presepsikan Nisai itu adalah koi yang umurnya hampir 2,5 tahun. Umur 2,45 tahun di Niigata normalnya 45-55 cm sedangkan di Sakai 45-62 cm.

Mud POnd bisa di katakan magic box walau hasilnya belum tentu sesuai harapan. Keunggulan Japan dengan situasi musim dingin koi tidak makan bisa di tanggulangi dengan Mud Pond.

Anyway bus way, Sekali lagi saya ga bilang Koi ini Nisai loh...

Perihal kondisi koi sirip roberk+merah adalah hal biasa karena shipment. SIlakan main ke Republik Gading Koi untuk melihat kondisi koi dan betegur sapa dengan kami.

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Gachako

Oyagoi ini merupakan anak dari gachapin, proven oyagoi dainichi lainnya. Gachako ini merupakan satu spawning dengan showa superior champion all japan 2012. Kalau kita masih ingat dengan dainichi auction 2013 yang lalu, banyak anakan dari gachako ini yg masuk kategori special, bahkan nisai termahal dunia dengan 21 juta yen berasal dari oyagoi ini! Dan tidak lupa juga, best nisai dainichi auction 2012 juga gachako offspring. Mother of future champion!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Kokugyo
> 
> The most famous oyagoi dainichi showa!!! Oyagoi ini dulu meraih kokugyo all japan 1992 saat masih berwujud showa. Ikan ini merupakan induk dari grand champion all japan 2012 dan banyak ikan juara lainnya. Saat ini ia berusia 18 tahun dan merupakan representative dari seluruh keunggulan dainichi showa: body,sumi dan beni.



Makasih buat my Mate, Mark Gardner to provide necessary information....

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Kalau ditanya ikut yang mana sih ada 1 yang minimal saya akan ambil. Kita lihat..heheh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## battleship

Om admin, mohon infonya apakah ikan koinya komplet pakai sertificate ?

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Here is ISA Showa Team,* The Challenger*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Tiny mau ikutan ?

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Maafkan, ternyata saya terlalu dini dalam memasang bid.

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## battleship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hsuntoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Dainichi
Bidder
Amount

D1



D2
H Suntoso
     6,000,000

D3



D4



D5



D6



D7



D8



D9



D10



D11



Isa



Isa 1



Isa 2



Isa 3



Isa 4



Isa 5



Isa 6



Isa 7



Isa 8



Isa 9



Isa 10
Tosai Lover
     6,000,000

Isa 11

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Dainichi 2 @6.5jt
D 11 @6jt

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Isa 2 Rp. 6.000.000

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> LUAR BIASA....
> dari sisi kualitas sudah bisa keliatan keahlian RGK dalam mendapatkan koi2 yang murah dan berkualitas dari dealer2 top Indonesia.
> 
> Tapi Rasanya setelah ada gerakan aku cinta KOI-S yang dimana (tujuannya adalah mengembangkan komunitas koi-s) sumbangan sebesar 50%, di cup ini sumbangan rp125rb per ikan (tidak sampai 3%) rasanya sangat anti climax.


[QUOTE=slametkurniawan;393543]


> LUAR BIASA....
> dari sisi kualitas sudah bisa keliatan keahlian RGK dalam mendapatkan koi2 yang murah dan berkualitas dari dealer2 top Indonesia.
> 
> Tapi Rasanya setelah ada gerakan aku cinta KOI-S yang dimana (tujuannya adalah mengembangkan komunitas koi-s) sumbangan sebesar 50%, di cup ini sumbangan rp125rb per ikan (tidak sampai 3%) 
> 
> 
> Belum melek peraturan yah om ?


[QUOTE=member88;393545]


> walau di iklan yang diatas halaman ini tidak ada nama RGK (di browser saya ngk muncul ya)... Tapi tidak diragukan lagi.....hubungan...embel2....dll




1. Saya rasa tidak pada tempatnya untuk membahas perihal ini di thread ini. Mungkin ada baiknya Om Moderator forum membuat 1 thread tersendiri untuk teguran pada pihak yang di rasa merugikan pihak Kois

2. KIta sama sama mengerti value koi ini. Kami hadirkan disini dengan posisi harga start yang bisa di bilang luar biasa dan tentunya dengan resiko sebagai pedagang.
Angka yang sudah d umumkan merupakan estimasi terbaik yang bisa di berikan. 

Sumbangsih kepada Koi-s alngkah lebih baik tak di lihat dengan angka nominal, tapi upaya kami menghadirkan showa showa ini sebagai bagian dari mensuksekan program koi untuk membuka mata  hobbies

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Jadi lelang ini sah tidak? Tetap jalan atau tidak?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

dainichi 1 8jt

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hsuntoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipalace

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

> Isa 11. 11jt



ampunn saingannya ga Kuat,lariii  :Help:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Dainichi
Bidder
Amount

D1
Revata
     8,100,000

D2
Beaukoi
     6,500,000

D3



D4



D5



D6



D7



D8
Dtm
     6,200,000

D9



D10



D11
Beakoi
     6,000,000

Isa



Isa 1
Kaibutsu
     6,600,000

Isa 2
Hendrawb
     6,000,000

Isa 3



Isa 4
Kaibutsu
     6,100,000

Isa 5
Epoe
     6,600,000

Isa 6
Hsuntoso
     6,000,000

Isa 7
Kaibutsu
     6,000,000

Isa 8
Revata
     6,000,000

Isa 9
Tosai lover
     6,000,000

Isa 10
Beukoi
     6,500,000

Isa 11
Dtm
   12,000,000 


Perkenalkan kesebelasan Dainichi yang akan bertanding
















Here is ISA Showa Team,* The Challenger*















*ACARA*
Acara ini di adakan oleh *Republik Gading Koi dan Samurai Koi*.  Sebanyak 11 Showa Dainichi dan 11 Showa dari Isa Koi Farm dengan sertifikat breeder.


*TUJUAN*
Memperkenalkan lebih lagi Showa dari Isa koi farm  serta Dainichi Koi Farm yg sudah terkenal. 


*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah *6 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *8 Maret 2014 s/d 8  September 2013*



*Hadiah:*

•*Grand Champion : Uang Tunai sebesar 4 jt rupiah*
*Criteria: Best overall beauty*


•*Best Dainichi : Uang Tunai sebesar 2 jt rupiah*
*Criteria : Best development Showa Dainichi*  


•*Best Isa  : Uang Tunai sebesar 2 jt rupiah*
*Criteria : Best development Showa Isa*

 •*Best Tategoi Dainichi  : Uang Tunai sebesar 1 jt rupiah*
*Criteria : Best tategoi Showa Dainichi*


•*Best Tategoi Isa  : Uang Tunai sebesar 1 jt rupiah*
*Criteria : Best tategoi Showa Isa*


Note: 
Hadiah berlaku jika penjualan koi semua terjual
Jika tidak sampai terjual semua maka total hadiah hanya 10% dari jumlah        total penjualan koi. Hadiah akan di distribusi dengan proporsi       mengikuti  aturan distribusi awal.

Jika pada akhir penjurian, Showa menjadi male, maka akan di diskusikan        metode penyidikan kelamin dengan ahli nya serta jika gender menjadi        male, organizer mengembalikan uang 20% dari harga perolehan koi



*Hadiah langsung*
Majalah Gekkan Nishigikoi Indonesia terbitan 2012 untuk setiap peserta



*Tahap 1*
*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai Rp. 6.000.000, Kelipatan per 100.000.*
*Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.*

Pemilihan dengan cara lelang : Tgl 24 Februari jam 10 AM WSK-  26 Februari 2013 jam 21 WSK.
Jika ada perpanjangan bid waktu maksimal di berikan hingga 26 Februari 2014, jam 23.30 WSK. 


*Tahap 2*
*Jika pada 26 Februari 203 jam 23.30-23.35 masih  ada       bid maka akan ada break time pukul 23.35-23.45.Dan pada break  time,       operator akan menampilkan posisi bid terakir.

26 Februari 2014 pukul 23.45-23.55 ( 10 menit ) peserta mengirimkan Close Bid ke email [email protected]
JIka ada lebih dari 1 peserta dengan harga yang sama, akan di lakukan pengundian.

27 Februari pukul 1 pagi, hasil pemenang akan tampil di thread.
*
Hasil close Bid dari setiap email akan di rekap dan di umumkan.

Semua peserta di persilakan untuk hadir saat lelang Koi di Republik        Gading Koi untuk beramah tamah serta makan minum santai. RGK   menyediakan      WI-FI serta snack serta tentunya minuman.

Pembayaran melalu transfer ke Rekening BCA 0657235371 an Glenardo Yopie dengan berita XXX dan konfirmasi ke 0816900003
Pengambilan dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 27 Februari –  9 Maret 2014.

Pengambilan koi dapat di ambil di Republik Gading Koi, Jl, Janur Elok 7        QI 3 No 7, Kelapa Gading, Pulau jawa dengan Herona 85.000, Dengan        pesawat udara Garuda, untuk ongkir di sesuaikan dengan kondisi    lapangan

Penjurian akan dilakukan September 2014 oleh Bapak Kiki Sutarki dari        Samurai Koi dan Glenardo Yopie dari Republik Gading Koi, dengan        mengirimkan foto dan atau video ke : *[email protected]*

Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois tanggal 4 September 2013.        Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah tanggal 4 September 2013       dianggap  gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

*DONASI :*
Donasi sebesar 10% dari total penjualan akan di akan diserahkan ke KOI’s   dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan      pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan        sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

D4 : 6 juta

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## battleship

Yang terhormat, bpk moderator :
Sblm ikutan bid, kalau diperbolehken ada bbrp pertanyaan. Mohon maaf karena untuk sy harganya lumayan jadi harus yakin seyakinnya.

Apakah ikannya dijamin sehat ndak ? Kalau sakit apakah diberiken pengganti ?

Lalu apakah ikan itu bisa seperti fotonya ikan juara japan sakura. Bagaimana caranya spy bisa seperti itu. Apakah ikan juara itu hasil dibesarken japan atau luar japan.

Sampurasun,

----------


## battleship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iswardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Dan saran saja om  Glen, jangan tiap halaman di bomb foto ikan yang ukurannya besar buat browser. Berat di forum dan berat di member untuk loading page nya. kita inget kok gambar ikan inceran kita...


Noted Om Juan

----------


## battleship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## battleship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iswardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Showa
Bidder
Amount





Isa 11
ISwardi
12,100,000

D1
ISwardi
8,600,000

D4
Andrie
7,000,000

D2
Qclick
6,600,000

Isa 1
Kaibutsu
6,600,000

Isa 5
Epoe
6,600,000

D11
Mario
6,500,000

Isa 10
Beukoi
6,500,000

D8
Bagoesrizki
6,300,000

Isa 4
Kaibutsu
6,100,000

Isa 9
Qclick
6,100,000

D3
Tosai lover
6,000,000

D7
Qclick
6,000,000

D9
Mario
6,000,000

D10
MArio
6,000,000

Isa 2
Hendrawb
6,000,000

Isa 3
Qclick
6,000,000

Isa 6
Hsuntoso
6,000,000

Isa 7
Kaibutsu
6,000,000

Isa 8
Revata
6,000,000

D5



D6




(menurut urutan Bid dan Favourites)

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hsuntoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Proficiat ke om glen dengan terobosan close bid. Sungguh improvisasi yang sangat baik. Salut ga perlu takut kejar setoran n bersikap manusiawi.
> Memang sebaiknya kita pintar2 membagi waktu antara dunia koi dan dunia nyata.
> cheers


Om penganten baru yah , sekarang engga mau nyubuh lagi.  :Biggrin1: 
Menurut om Aseng, memberi makan koi lebih nikmat daripada ML loh.  :Thumb:

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hsuntoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Dainichi
Bidder
Amount

D1
Ekochen
            8,500,000

D2
Qclick
            6,600,000

D3
Tosai lover
            6,000,000

D4
Andrie
            7,000,000

D5



D6



D7
Qclick
            6,000,000

D8
Bagoesrizki
            6,300,000

D9
Mario
            6,000,000

D10
MArio
            6,000,000

D11
Mario
            6,500,000

Isa



Isa 1
Kaibutsu
            6,600,000

Isa 2
Hendrawb
            6,000,000

Isa 3
Qclick
            6,000,000

Isa 4
Kaibutsu
            6,100,000

Isa 5
Epoe
            6,600,000

Isa 6
Hsuntoso
            6,000,000

Isa 7
Kaibutsu
            6,000,000

Isa 8
Revata
            6,000,000

Isa 9
Qclick
            6,100,000

Isa 10
Beukoi
            6,500,000

Isa 11
ISwardi
          12,100,000

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Pertanyaannya kayanya ga sesuai deh ama level idnya,belum pernah beli koi luar kota yah?dimana2 waktu trima dijamin sehat dan hidup soal besok mati siapa aja yah ga menjamin alias tanggung sendiri,maaf tanpa basa basi demi kita semua


nembak langsung ................................................. ! soalnya ati2 ..................... :Bathbaby:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hsuntoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> om tri, newbie seperti saya blg, support om Glen dan RGK. Resiko apapun diambil. Servicenya juga mantab. Semoga rekan rekan kois bisa mengapresiasi positif hal ini.


sangat di hargain om.. semoga tambah kompak... dalam keluarga kakak dan adik sering berselisih tapi.. gak akan pernah bisa menghilangkan hubungan keluarga..
Begitu juga di kois forum kita semua keluarga besar yang di hubungkan oleh Koi... 

Mudah2x an semua saling bijak dan saling mendukung.. Amin

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Pagi semua dan Om Ady
> 
> Sertifikat nanti malam kita tampilkan beberapa...sebelum final race...
> 
> Oiyah...
> 
> Jangan lupa undangan untuk teman teman semua bertemu *RGK Alliance* 
> 
> Para Sohib RGK akan berkumpul di Markas RGK untuk makan minum serta kumpul kumpul bersama 
> ...


Jam berapa Om ?  :Cool3:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

dainichi 1  8,7jt

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

ok..lelang di nyatakan selesai....

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyo tea

Waduh ketinggalan om....., padahal naksir D10...... Om Mario boleh nga buat saya yg D10 nya....., please.......bagi dikit "keberuntungannya" Om........Tq

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyo tea

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

> Om wandy, silahkan ambil punya saya . D3.


Om Tosailover kalau Om Wandy tidak mau apakah boleh D3 buat saya ?

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Om kaibutsu dan om qclick, isa nya ada yg mau di oper gak ya? Hehehehehe...

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hsuntoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> pattern gc nogyosai om wandy





> wah mau banget om tosai lover, thank you 
> Om Glen D3 jadi buat saya ya?





> Om Tosailover kalau Om Wandy tidak mau apakah boleh D3 buat saya ?


Sama sama Om Wandy. Salam kenal.

Sudah diambil oleh Om Wandy , Om Jusri  :Becky:

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tokasilm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Selamat untuk semua pemenang. Akan nyimak development keeping.

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Pak Glen, saya siap mengambil alih hak asuh showa Isa no.11 :Yo:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

DI kabarkan sudah 54 cm

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

ky udah diatas 5 cm semua

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amazing

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Wuidiihhh ...mantab2 

Congratz ya kpd para pemenang  RGK Cup 2014

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

